# Turning between centers gauge



## cnccutter (Sep 5, 2010)

OK... I was sitting on the deck today waiting for the BBQ to get ready, and was thinking about turning between centers. I am slowly becoming a convert, but see the hurtles that we face when we use this technique. one of the problems is relearning NOT to rely on bushings. I have heard others talk about how they are measuring their parts and then checking each end for size. In my machine shop I have gauges that are called Go, No Go gauges to check sizes. i thought what a wonderful idea for pen making... Maybe....

So.... i puttered in the shop and came up with this idea. a gauge that has the pertinent sizes as notches that you can use to check your turning progress quick and efficient as you turn. something that is easy to use.

I made this trial gauge with sizes for Jr Gent, Gatsby, and Squire. tomorrow I get to see if it works 

Erik


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 5, 2010)

Now that is pretty damn cool!  I smell a potential marketing idea...:biggrin:


----------



## Bellsy (Sep 5, 2010)

Great idea Erik. I see another item coming up for sale like your last project.

I also used to turn and check with the verniers, but since I make my own bushings now, I rarely need the calipers anymore.

Dave


----------



## cnccutter (Sep 5, 2010)

thanks. I see a problem already in the fact that we have SOOOOOOO many pen sizes. I may have to start by making only what I feel are the most populaer kinds... say,  jr gent, serra, statesman? then see where to go from there. the samples i made are out of 1/4" because thats what I had on hand. they may work better out if 1/8'. I get to see tomorow.

Erik





witz1976 said:


> Now that is pretty damn cool!  I smell a potential marketing idea...:biggrin:


----------



## ThomJ (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh no!! another tool, the dog is starting to complain that his rations are being cutback


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 5, 2010)

Don't forget the ones that turn their blanks round! I would love one that had 1 inch, 7/8", 3/4", 5/8", and 1/2". Looks easier to hold then the wrench I have been using.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 5, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Don't forget the ones that turn their blanks round! I would love one that had 1 inch, 7/8", 3/4", 5/8", and 1/2". Looks easier to hold then the wrench I have been using.


 
Agreed! The problem with the wrench is it gets in the way of the DC hood.
This looks promising!


----------



## cnccutter (Sep 5, 2010)

one of the test gauges in the picture starts at 1/8" and gos to 3/4" by 1/16ths... might appeal to a lot of people if I adjusted the sizes up?

Erik




rjwolfe3 said:


> Don't forget the ones that turn their blanks round! I would love one that had 1 inch, 7/8", 3/4", 5/8", and 1/2". Looks easier to hold then the wrench I have been using.


----------



## johncrane (Sep 5, 2010)

Great idea Eric! i be waiting


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 6, 2010)

A great idea, I'd buy them.


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 6, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Don't forget the ones that turn their blanks round! I would love one that had 1 inch, 7/8", 3/4", 5/8", and 1/2". Looks easier to hold then the wrench I have been using.


I'm not attempting to throw cold water on Erik's idea in any way. Here's a spindle gauge from Rockler that I use.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 6, 2010)

Not a bad idea, but keep in mind that a lot of us use a very slight contour to our turnings, they aren't dead straight and the only area that really matters is the last .003 or so from the exact end. In theroy it sounds like a great idea, IF you can run a draft angle taper of about 10 degrees towards the actual measuring edge.
 While not always obtainable, I try and get my pen barrels within +/- .003  or .004 of the hardware, and the hardware is rarely that close. I love your center squares, I just wish that the clear ones had a homing device on them. The blue one isn't so bad, but I swear I've spent 10 minutes looking for the clear one and it's been on the floor on top of some wood chips,  can you get Day Glow Orange or Green Acrylic or Lexan????


----------



## cnccutter (Sep 6, 2010)

ask and you shall receive. if you look at the add, down about half way i have added florescent red.

erik




bitshird said:


> Not a bad idea, but keep in mind that a lot of us use a very slight contour to our turnings, they aren't dead straight and the only area that really matters is the last .003 or so from the exact end. In theroy it sounds like a great idea, IF you can run a draft angle taper of about 10 degrees towards the actual measuring edge.
> While not always obtainable, I try and get my pen barrels within +/- .003  or .004 of the hardware, and the hardware is rarely that close. I love your center squares, I just wish that the clear ones had a homing device on them. The blue one isn't so bad, but I swear I've spent 10 minutes looking for the clear one and it's been on the floor on top of some wood chips,  can you get Day Glow Orange or Green Acrylic or Lexan????


----------



## cnccutter (Sep 6, 2010)

Mack your right about Rockler. the difference is mine will have the odd sizes we use in pen turning.  .567, .474...etc 

the idea of adding a draft angel is a good one. I'll have to cogitate on that..hmmmm

Erik




Mack C. in Brooklin (Whitby) ON said:


> rjwolfe3 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget the ones that turn their blanks round! I would love one that had 1 inch, 7/8", 3/4", 5/8", and 1/2". Looks easier to hold then the wrench I have been using.
> ...


----------



## leestoresund (Sep 6, 2010)

I use the Rockler gauge but only to turn it round. To make sure it fits in the collet chuck.
I don't know if I can afford another jig that is going to make my life easier!
Lee


----------



## warreng8170 (Sep 6, 2010)

I would definitely be interested.


----------



## panini (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll be intersted...


----------



## rherrell (Sep 7, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Not a bad idea, but keep in mind that a lot of us use a very slight contour to our turnings,


 
That was my first thought also, Ken. I don't see it being very useful, FOR ME, but if you turn your pens straight then this may work.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## jskeen (Sep 7, 2010)

actually, with a draft angle I could see this being very useful when turning between centers.  Just slip on with the flat side to the center and slide towards the blank, if it stops before you see the end of the blank, keep turning, if too much of it comes through, you better hope that it's a kit that can stand being a little shorter than stock.  I worry about the actual reading surfaces wearing though.  It would have to be pretty tough material for that sharp a reading face to not tend to wear over time.  And again, the actual dimensions on kits varies all over the place, from manufacturer, plating, and sometime batch to batch.  I would think that say a jr gent gage would be pretty safe, they all come from the same place (pretty much).  but a cigar gage could be all over the place, and a slim would be even worse.  

That being said, I might be interested in the csusa jr version.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Sep 7, 2010)

Count me as a future customer!

.


----------



## capcrnch (Sep 7, 2010)

Every now and then, I see a picture on IAP and 2 words fall out of my mouth..
F'n brilliant.

I'll buy one for sure!


----------



## snyiper (Sep 7, 2010)

I think 1/8 or even a tad smaller for say slims where the points to check are only the very ends. I would like to try one for slims I think that is a awesome idea. I only see one down side that is the consistancy of the actual kit sizes.


----------



## aggromere (Sep 7, 2010)

What the heck is a draft angle?


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 7, 2010)

aggromere said:


> What the heck is a draft angle?





The angle along a surface, like this:


----------



## Fred (Sep 7, 2010)

aggromere said:


> What the heck is a draft angle?


 
Possibly has something to do with the angle at which one holds their beer mug. If that angle is exceeded (1) You be drinking the last of your beer, or (2) If the beer is running down your chin, then you are losing precious liquids  ... Solutions (a) Drink faster, much faster, (b) lower the bottom of the mug slightly, if either are impossible, (c) let her/him help you a bit.

Otherwise, I ain't got no idea what a draft angle is.


----------

